# Ramon Allones



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I had the opportunity to enjoy one of these tonight in complete solitude and may sound crazy for saying this, but it was the best cigar I have ever smoked without a doubt.

I will search for these with all my heart until i can have a little stash in my humi.

Has anyone else had a similarly euphoric experience with one of these?


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Which one and what year?
8-9-8?
Specially Selected?
Small club corona?
Regional release?

When they're on, they are awesome.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Not sure, but will try to find out if I can all the specifics. I believe it was the corona though.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Lat Thanksgiving, I had an '01 898 that was just outstanding!


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

I can't wait to get my hands on a RASS... I haven't yet, and am very anxious to try...


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

floydpink said:


> Not sure, but will try to find out if I can all the specifics. I believe it was the corona though.


Yes, a RAC can be a euphoric experience...


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

raisin said:


> Yes, a RAC can be a euphoric experience...


And VERY hard to come by.


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Lat Thanksgiving, I had an '01 898 that was just outstanding!


Those were pretty outstanding.:dr


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

floydpink said:


> Not sure, but will try to find out if I can all the specifics. I believe it was the corona though.


You had a RASS - i.e. Specially Selected.

:ss

Ron


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

raisin said:


> Yes, a RAC can be a euphoric experience...


I was gifted one that very well may die at MMH...thanks to Mr. Bling


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

> You had a RASS - i.e. Specially Selected.


Year?


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

The RASS is quickly moving up my hope-to-try list.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

I will refer any further questions to RGD, the fine gorilla who would know the answers and who holds the keys to euphoria.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

RASS is number one on my Cuban to try list..
if I could ever get my hands one.
:tu


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

This RASS, for me, lived up to all the Cuban hype that some have failed to deliver the last few times. Really great from start to finish.

For me, there's nothing worse than going through all the hooplah to get your hands on a cigar and thinking you've had better Dominicans.

I'm glad to have the opportunity to have recently expanded my horizons.


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Love the RASS! I have a couple from '04 waiting to die a fiery death. The RASCC is also a very good smoke IMO. A bit shorter and skinnier, but damn tasty.


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

fireman43 said:


> Love the RASS! I have a couple from '04 waiting to die a fiery death. The *RASCC is also a very good smoke IMO*. A bit shorter and skinnier, but damn tasty.


Amen to that.....I actually like them better than the RASS...898's are very good also...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nothing like a RA PC though.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

So, I see that the general consensus is that there is nothing like a RA!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

raisin said:


> So, I see that the general consensus is that there is nothing like a RA!


Seems to have many fans, but what I'm also reading is that they must have the appropriate age on them generally.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

The RASS is a splendid smoke. I just finished a box not to long ago and I don't think I had a single bad one. I was trying to age a second box that I have, but I might be forced to open it up.


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Seems to have many fans, but what I'm also reading is that they must have the appropriate age on them generally.


Yeah, that goes without saying for most cubans, but the 06 RASS is pretty damn good right now and getting better by the day.


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

Anyone have the money for the RA Belicoso's? ($550 per box of 25) JEEZ.....one day maybe.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Nothing like a RA PC though.


:fu

I had the chance to taste a RAC last night and it was.........well.......... wow! :dr I also like the RASCC a little better than the RASS. Who am I kidding, I like all the RA's I have tasted!


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Must say, I had my first RASS thursday night and didn't enjoy it. It wasnt bad, but it wasnt good; was pretty boring and burned abnormally hot, so it may have just been a bad one.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

raisin said:


> Yes, a RAC can be a euphoric experience...


:tpd: I agree 100%



pnoon said:


> And VERY hard to come by.


:tpd: Again I agree 100%. Sometimes you just gotta be in the right place at the right time, and have a whole lotta luck.



NCRadioMan said:


> I had the chance to taste a RAC last night and it was.........well.......... wow! I also like the RASCC a little better than the RASS. Who am I kidding, I like all the RA's I have tasted!


You stay away from my RAC's. :bx Damn thing was good wasn't it. Smoked a RAC last night, nubbed it, was absolutely one of the finest smokes I have had. Brought a nice little sweat when I nubbed it. I also enjoy the RAscc, 898's and RASS. Never had a RA pc ( :tg RPB67), found a vender that carried them once, too bad the place was fake as Pam Andersons boobs, they never got my money.

RA's rock!

CBF:w


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Nothing like a RA PC though.


Is this the same as the Belvedere?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Is this the same as the Belvedere?


No. Two completely different vitolas.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> Is this the same as the Belvedere?


Not by a long shot. PC's are very, very hard to come by.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

NCRadioMan said:


> Not by a long shot. PC's are very, very hard to come by.


Probably the RASCC.

The Belvederes suck, they don't draw worth a crap and they taste like an old shoe.

ATL


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

ATLHARP said:


> Probably the RASCC.
> 
> The Belvederes suck, they don't draw worth a crap and they taste like an old shoe.
> 
> ATL


Nope...RAPCs are like the RACs almost impossible to find now. I believe they stopped making them in 02 just like the 898s. Absolutely great cigars!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

cigarflip said:


> Nope...RAPCs are like the RACs almost impossible to find now. I believe they stopped making them in 02 just like the 898s. Absolutely great cigars!


That is a shame. I've started to really like the PC format for the taste and shorter smoking time required.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> That is a shame. I've started to really like the PC format for the taste and shorter smoking time required.


Then the Small Club Coronas are what you are looking for.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

floydpink said:


> I had the opportunity to enjoy one of these tonight in complete solitude and may sound crazy for saying this, but it was the best cigar I have ever smoked without a doubt.
> 
> I will search for these with all my heart until i can have a little stash in my humi.
> 
> Has anyone else had a similarly euphoric experience with one of these?


Yes, and acquiring some was well worth the effort and wait. They are excellent smokes, and grow better with each passing month they are at rest.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

My Estupendos had better be immensely more enjoyable than every RASS I've ever tried. If I ever get gifted another RASS I'll be re-gifting it to someone who might enjoy the poor thing.
I don't "get" RA.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

You didn't buy a whole box of Estupendos, did you? That's probably not a great idea if you don't get the RA thing lol :ss


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

audio1der said:


> My Estupendos had better be immensely more enjoyable than every RASS I've ever tried. If I ever get gifted another RASS I'll be re-gifting it to someone who might enjoy the poor thing.
> I don't "get" RA.


The Estupendos are e-stupendous! But one never knows; I'm a fan of the RASS and I found the Estupendos to be like all of the good stuff one likes about a RASS turned up to 11. So, in that case, I'll be happy to do you the favor of taking those Estupendos off your hands. :ss


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Pete said:


> I can't wait to get my hands on a RASS... I haven't yet, and am very anxious to try...





BigBasMan said:


> The RASS is quickly moving up my hope-to-try list.





Marlboro Cigars said:


> RASS is number one on my Cuban to try list..
> if I could ever get my hands one.:tu


You three PM me your address.


----------



## Coffee Grounds (Feb 14, 2007)

I think the RASS is a very good smoke.

I am going to throw this out there so you guys can go ahead and bash away.

I think the Dom. Ramon Allones Gustoso is just as good.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> You three PM me your address.


Uh oh :mn


----------



## onlyonerm (Mar 18, 2006)

*RASS* - Up until last night I always thought that the RASS was a terribly overated cigar, but last night I had my first RASS with a little age on it(2001). A completly different cigar then all of the examples I have had up to date. Simply brilliant, I don't think I will ever smoke a young RASS again.

*RASCC* - Love the RASCC, great little power bomb.

*898* - The 898 is an incredible cigar, I only have had the opportunity to try a couple of them but if I could find more I would be all over them.

*RA Belicosos* - When in London I bought a couple of the Ramon Allones Belicosos, one to smoke and one to gift and my view of the cigar was very impressive.

*RA Estupendos* - Probably add these to my cart weekly, but after purchasing the Boli Collosals & a Cab of SLR DC's it has been an expensive couple of months. I have only heard good things about these although I am sure they need some time to really shine.


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> You three PM me your address.


This could be the beginning of a beautiful relationship. :ss

...or my first step down the incredibly steep slope.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Still getting up to speed on this line. Had a young RA before, forget which vitola, and it was way off target. Will revisit.


----------



## Pete (Feb 27, 2007)

ToddziLLa said:


> You three PM me your address.


I love this place. :cb

This is such a great way to try new brands! And make new friends!


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

okay...been gone for a week or so...a good thread to jump into.

if you have the "bible"(aieop-rhc)...for both RA and upmann i would say minimum agingX2 (at least)before either are a "good" smoke...but what gooooood smokes...both upmann and allones increase in strength and flavour for at least 10 years.

an ongoing experiment with VR's leads me to think the same of this brand.

just one mans opinion

derrek


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Estupendos really are a nice cigar for how young they are. I can see these become great. All around the RA line is special. I think the key with them is to allow them to acquire some age to become great.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

On their way boys! DC numbers PM'd to you.










Here is a shot of the size difference for those interested. Left to right: RASS, RASCC, RAPC.

And here is a small snippet of my RA collection. Yes, I love RAs! Left to right: Gigantes, Estupendos, Eminencia, Belicoso, PC, RASS, RASCC, Belvedere, and Bits of Havana.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice collection Toddzilla! :dr :dr


----------



## BigBasMan (Aug 22, 2006)

ToddziLLa said:


> On their way boys! DC numbers PM'd to you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah nice collection. You truly are my hero....:ss


----------



## justinwb (Mar 22, 2005)

I have got to try one of these, I have been hearing about them. I will defenitly pick some up if I can.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

ToddziLLa said:


> And here is a small snippet of my RA collection. Yes, I love RAs! Left to right: Gigantes, Estupendos, Eminencia, Belicoso, PC, RASS, RASCC, Belvedere, and Bits of Havana.


Thanks for your generosity, Toddzilla.
Btw, that is a beautiful RA collection. 
:dr :tu


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Smoked my Private Stock already...damn that is fine cigar.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

todd

no coronas???wtf!!!

nice pics...dslr or regular kodak whatever???

derrek


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

dvickery said:


> todd
> 
> no coronas???wtf!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah Todd. Not good enough! Where's the Italian Regionale?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

dvickery said:


> todd
> 
> no coronas???wtf!!!
> 
> ...


I do have one...I forgot it in the pic! :r

Canon S400 point-and-shoot. When I want to take good pics I use my Canon 10D. 



cigarflip said:


> Yeah Todd. Not good enough! Where's the Italian Regionale?


A man can only do so much Mr. Nee! :ss


----------



## allanb3369 (May 15, 2006)

cigarflip said:


> Yeah Todd. Not good enough! Where's the Italian Regionale?


Be nice Mr. Montecristo King! Check your PM's, Todd - for a little help against these SoCal meanies :ss


----------

